# Leopard gecko breeders in the uk?!?!?



## sethiman (Aug 1, 2012)

Would like all the websites of leopard gecko breeders in the uk!!!

Thanks


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

can you say what for ?


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Not sure how you are going to get every single leopard gecko breeder... why not just look yourself on the internet?


----------



## sethiman (Aug 1, 2012)

Because when you search that in it just comes up with preloved amd pets4homes and stuff, also people might know them personaly!

Because i am looking for geckos to breed back to my offspring to get other morphs, and its going to be quite hard to get hold of the morph that im looking for so i wanted to watch leopard gecko breeders websites to see if anything comes up


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

sorry I meant why you wanted all the uk breeders, well you can add us to your list were in Suffolk we use the face book page below 


Paul


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Breeders to recommend....*

*heres a few of the guys I would highly recommend.
Some top class hobbyist breeders with outstanding quality animals, bred and kept in a very respectful and responsible manner, with focus on producing super fit and healthy animals of outstanding morph quality, husbandry without compromise and a true passion for their Leo's.......*

The Grinning Gecko ......Mal's site
Leopard Gecko Care Sheet - Funky Geckos .....Funky1's site
Lozza.Bella~ The Gecko Cave | Facebook
Sam12345~ Home TS-Geckos
Caring For Your Leopard Gecko | Sazzle's Stars ....Sazzle's site
Leo's - General Info - Emgee-Gex .....Big Red One's site 
Kayleigh & Lewis~ Little tails | Facebook
basic care sheet - Serenity Geckos .....Yellrats site
SJ (LovLight)~ http://www.facebook.com/seraphim.geckos
Craig (53Bird) ~ http://www.facebook.com/inta.geckos.9?fref=pb&hc_location=friends_tab


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

loonymoony said:


> *heres a few of the guys I would highly recommend.
> Some top class hobbyist breeders with outstanding quality animals, bred and kept in a very respectful and responsible manner, with focus on producing super fit and healthy animals of outstanding morph quality, husbandry without compromise and a true passion for their Leo's.......*
> 
> The Grinning Gecko ......Mal's site
> ...


Any of these plus Lunar herself of course......
Moon geckos as per the link in loonys sig.

Everything you could ever think of should be covered somewhere there!


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*epic morph coverage.....*



Big Red One said:


> Any of these plus Lunar herself of course......
> Moon geckos as per the link in loonys sig.
> 
> Everything you could ever think of should be covered somewhere there!



*Thanks Mark :2thumb:

I agree, just off the top of my head from these guys you've got:

Eclipse, Mack Eclipse, SSEclipse, Gem Eclipse
Raptor, Mack Raptor, Super Raptor, Gem Raptor
Sunglow Raptor, SnowGlow Raptor
Sunglow/Hybino, SnowGlow, creamsickle
Tremper, Mack Tremper, SSTremper
Ember, Snow Ember, Diablo Blanco, SnowDB
Murphys Patternless, Mack MP, SSMP
MP Albino, MP Mack Albino, MP SS Albino
Blizzard, Snow Blizzard, SSBlizzard 
Blazing Blizzard, Mack Blazing Blizzard, SSBB
Tremper W&Y mixes
Bell, Mack Bell, SSBell, Gem Bells
Radar, Snow Radar, SSRadar
Bell W&Y mixes
Mack snow, Gem snow, SuperSnow
Bold stripes, Salsa stripes, Emerine, Redstripe
Designer/bolds, W&Y, W&Y Snows
Rainwater, Mack Rw, SSRw
Rw Patternless, Mack Rw Patty, SSRw Patty,
Rw Blizzard, Raining redstripe, firewater
Plus Sub species and first crosses.....the list goes on, sure I've missed loads :lol2:*


----------



## sethiman (Aug 1, 2012)

loonymoony said:


> *heres a few of the guys I would highly recommend.
> Some top class hobbyist breeders with outstanding quality animals, bred and kept in a very respectful and responsible manner, with focus on producing super fit and healthy animals of outstanding morph quality, husbandry without compromise and a true passion for their Leo's.......*
> 
> The Grinning Gecko ......Mal's site
> ...


Wow, thanks very much!!!


----------



## sethiman (Aug 1, 2012)

Could the admin make this a sticky so we can find it easly?
If someone could grt in touch with the admin that would be great!
Thanks
Seth


----------

